
Is Information Visualization the Next Frontier for Design? - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/michael-cannell/cannell/visualization-new-frontier-design
======
pierrefar
Yes, and not just design.

I think data mining and presenting the insights you get from that is the next
big thing. I can't say this enough: it's not just about the visualization but
also the way you store data and how you analyze it to produce the info you
want to visualize. It's the whole stack from raw data to pretty pixels on the
screen.

~~~
gsiener
I completely agree but know nothing about the space. What is the current
thinking on the best way to tackle this? Who is poised to dominate this field?

~~~
pierrefar
Whoever owns the data are best poised to dominate (hi Twitter), but we'll see
:)

